

A peek at the all new Basecamp calendar - karterk
http://37signals.com/svn/posts/3115-a-peek-at-the-all-new-basecamp-calendar

======
sstephenson
For those who are curious, the new Basecamp calendar is a
Backbone.js/CoffeeScript/Eco affair.

------
redguava
I am a little underwhelmed by the calendar. 37signals do a great job of
innovation in design and I was hoping for something a bit different.

It seems like there is a lot of noise on the calendar. A typical problem with
this style of calendar are events that span multiple days. They take up a
significant amount of space on all of the days in between, when they are not
necessarily particularly relevant every day. For some of these events, the
kickoff and end are the only relevant things, and placeholders at each end
would do enough.

------
nbclark
When did HN become such an advertising outlet for 37 signals? Their products
are cool, but come on...

~~~
bradleyland
37signals is a successful startup that puts time and effort in to sharing
insightful blog posts about their product. That's right in the HN wheelhouse.
The volume of stories has increased lately because they're about to release a
new product.

I see it as a win-win for both 37signals and the reader. 37signals gets some
publicity, and we get some insight in to product development at a successful
web-based company.

~~~
aymeric
I am definitely learning a lot in terms of web design, but also what is
possible in terms of creating a web app that is fast.

